# Lagoon Tower bound



## JenMuse (Mar 5, 2014)

Saturday, my best friends, their kids, & I will be checking into a two bedroom at the Lagoon tower for a week.

I've requested a high floor on the marina side because from what I've read here (thanks tuggers!), that is the slightly quieter side if you can get a high enough floor.

We have a friends who moved to Oahu a few years ago, and they have arranged for us to borrow a car for most of our stay which is a nice surprise. 

I'm so ready for this vacation. Looking forward to getting out of my cubicle and into the warm ocean.

This is my first trip to Hawaii but I'm kicking back on the planning, letting my best friend plan it all. She's twice as excited as I am.


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 7, 2014)

Sounds like you're going to have a great time. Enjoy the sunshine!!!


----------



## Tamaradarann (Mar 7, 2014)

JenMuse said:


> Saturday, my best friends, their kids, & I will be checking into a two bedroom at the Lagoon tower for a week.
> 
> I've requested a high floor on the marina side because from what I've read here (thanks tuggers!), that is the slightly quieter side if you can get a high enough floor.
> 
> ...



This sounds like a great trip.  We love Oahu and love the Lagoon Tower at the HHV.  YOu are going to have a great time.  The only concern I have for you is where your friends with the car live on Oahu?  If they are in Waikiki and you can pick up and drop off the car whenever you want that would be great.  However, if they live outside of Waikiki "Where are you going to park the car?  Parking is about $30/night at the Hilton Hawaiian Village which can add up to an expensive free car.  We stay at the Lagoon Tower for many nights and never have a car.  There is so much to do in Waikiki and Honolulu within walking distance or a short bus ride.  Wherever you go in "Town" parking is a problem.  We rent a car for one day to go to place around the island that are difficult to get to without a car.


----------



## JenMuse (Mar 7, 2014)

Yeah, $27 per night self parking and $33 per night valet. Our friends live up on the north shore (Kialua) and may take the car back with them each night. I booked the resort and flights, and left the car to my friends to arrange.

We'll use the car to visit the Dole plantation and a few other spots, take a scenic drive or two around the island. I don't think we'll keep it for the entire week due to the parking fees.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Mar 7, 2014)

JenMuse said:


> Yeah, $27 per night self parking and $33 per night valet. Our friends live up on the north shore (Kialua) and may take the car back with them each night. I booked the resort and flights, and left the car to my friends to arrange.
> 
> We'll use the car to visit the Dole plantation and a few other spots, take a scenic drive or two around the island. I don't think we'll keep it for the entire week due to the parking fees.



That sounds like a good plan.  Kialua is not really all the way up to the North Shore it is more East Shore or Windward as they say here.  I would say about a 30 minute drive without traffic even though I never drive it. By the way the 52 BUS goes right to Dole Plantation.  It is about an hour bus ride if you want to do that on your own without a car.  It is quicker by car.  I would recommend a car to go to the beaches on the North, East and West shores


----------



## JenMuse (Mar 9, 2014)

All checked in. Room 2272. Much too dark to enjoy the view, but love the spaciousness of the suite.


----------



## GregT (Mar 9, 2014)

JenMuse said:


> All checked in. Room 2272. Much too dark to enjoy the view, but love the spaciousness of the suite.



Is that the corner unit on Marina side?  22nd floor?

That should give you a nice view of both sunset and the luau. Enjoy your time there!


----------



## JenMuse (Mar 9, 2014)

Yes it is corner unit with view of luau and marina and the paradise pool.

Gorgeous. So glad to be here.


----------



## JenMuse (Mar 11, 2014)

In my presentation and Sales agent has left the room. He has tried to tell me that resale pints don't get cash reservations. Said the system has changed. I call bs. Am I right?

UPDATE: 30 minutes and done. No hard sale cause I shut down every avenue. Super easy!


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 11, 2014)

JenMuse said:


> In my presentation and Sales agent has left the room. He has tried to tells that resale pints don't get cash reservations. Said the system has changed. I call bs. Am I right?



Yep, it's a lie to scare you.


----------



## JenMuse (Mar 11, 2014)

I knew it! He was nice enough...for a salesman! They all lie, it's their job.

Thanks Alwysonvac.


----------



## GregT (Mar 11, 2014)

JenMuse said:


> We'll use the car to visit the Dole plantation and a few other spots



If you have young kids, Dole Plantation is an entertaining diversion.  If you're an adult (unless you love pineapple) I would skip it and keep going.   Haleiwa is a charming town a little north, and sort of the entry way to the North Shore.  I'd skip Dole and go there.

Enjoy your trip!

Best,

Greg


----------



## Ron98GT (Mar 12, 2014)

JenMuse said:


> In my presentation and Sales agent has left the room. He has tried to tell me that resale pints don't get cash reservations. Said the system has changed. I call bs. Am I right?
> 
> UPDATE: 30 minutes and done. No hard sale cause I shut down every avenue. Super easy!


 What does that mean, resale points don't get "cash" reservations?

In the HGVC Member Guide, the following is stated:

Open Season rental reservations are available
to Members for their personal use only. Checkin
dates may be restricted. Open Season rental
rates are per night and must be paid in full at
time of confirmation. Please refer to the current
Club Fee Schedule for applicable Open Season
rental rates.

I can't find any other reference to "Cash Reservation", so I'm assuming that there is no such thing as a "Cash Reservation" and "Open Season" was implied.

I can use a couple of Long Boards.


----------



## HatTrick (Mar 12, 2014)

JenMuse said:


> He has tried to tell me that resale pints don't get cash reservations.



Why am I suddenly craving a Guinness?


----------



## danb (Mar 12, 2014)

*Parking the car!*

If they bring their car down, you can usually find a parking spot along the marina behind the Illikai. We park there often and you pay by the hour. There are payment kiosks where you put your stall number in, the number of hours you would like and pay with a credit card. Very convenient. 
Beautiful weather now that the rains have passed. Have a great time.


----------



## JenMuse (Mar 12, 2014)

According to Freud, there is no time when I am not wanting a Guinness. 

Salesman tried to scare me out of resale by saying open season wasn't available if you buy resale. But I held firm because I knew that was not true.

We are off to the aquarium this morning then sushi then fosters botanical garden.

Tomorrow to the dole plantation so the you kids can run amok in the maze.  and the adults can enjoy dole whips.


----------



## HatTrick (Mar 12, 2014)

JenMuse said:


> Tomorrow to the dole plantation so the you kids can run amok in the maze.  and the adults can enjoy dole whips.



When you ask for one, remember to pronounce it as you would Cool Whip. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZmqJQ-nc_s


----------



## flexonguy (Mar 13, 2014)

*Resort Charge*

What is the nightly "resort Charge" for staying at the Lagoon tower?  I see it is $30 on the Resort web site.  However, that maybe if you are renting.


----------



## jestme (Mar 13, 2014)

flexonguy said:


> What is the nightly "resort Charge" for staying at the Lagoon tower?  I see it is $30 on the Resort web site.  However, that maybe if you are renting.



That is for hotel guests, not timeshare guests.


----------



## Blues (Mar 13, 2014)

jestme said:


> That is for hotel guests, not timeshare guests.



Right, I just got back from the hotel portion of HHV, where my company put me up for a convention.  Fortunately, they got the convention rate for the hotel, so I was told, while checking in, that the resort charge was "optional" for that convention rate.  I was asked if I wanted to pay it, as it would get me wifi, yada yada.  Yeah, right.  But it was, indeed, $30/night, if I had opted in.

IIRC from the last time I stayed in Lagoon several years ago, the Hawaii tax that's added on for the timeshare is much more nominal.  I want to say something in the range of $5-8 per night.  I'm sure there are TUGgers here with more recent experience that can say for sure.

-Bob


----------



## HatTrick (Mar 13, 2014)

*Transient Accommodations Tax*

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=168729


----------



## flexonguy (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks  I was wondering because I had to rent two one bedrooms since I could not get a two bedroom.


----------



## JenMuse (Mar 15, 2014)

Just checked out and have my folio right here: $7.16 per person

Now the wait got the flight home. No connections this time...


----------



## HatTrick (Mar 15, 2014)

JenMuse said:


> Just checked out and have my folio right here: $7.16 per person



Or, per _day_?


----------



## JenMuse (Mar 16, 2014)

Per person for the week.


----------



## HatTrick (Mar 17, 2014)

JenMuse said:


> Per person for the week.


I don't recall it being listed that way. Is that just your own breakdown?


----------



## JenMuse (Mar 17, 2014)

Nope, that was how the folio broke it out...

I won't mention the parking fees though. But on the other hand, having valet available was worth every cent when there were two sleeping children in the backseat.


----------



## HatTrick (May 26, 2014)

Checked out of a 2BR premier at the GW last week. No mention of a per-person charge. It was a simple $7.34 per night.


----------

